# This poxy TTF/TTOC division...



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

... That is being drummed by a few rather than majority is really starting to get on my nerves.

That's being polite actually.. It's fucking pathetic.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Fact: TTF is a commercial concern, making money out of us the users through advertising revenue etc

Fact:The TTOC is a members club and not for profit organisation.

Being a member of the TTOC has to have some benefits otherwise what is the point. Not everyone agrees and each to their own and no doubt others will argue the toss the other way.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm aware of both facts and completely agree with your point..

I just wish we could all meet in the middle.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Eadon said:


> I'm aware of both facts and completely agree with your point..
> 
> I just wish we could all meet in the middle.


It is sad that there is history and I don't think either side will really bury the hatchet and worse there are people I regard as "friends" who I have known for years on both sides.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Here we go again, bit like the splinter groups, TTRS, TTS, TDi, TFSi, etc...

I vote for the Peoples' Front of Judea


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I vote for Jedi........oh my bad wrong thread lol

There could be a compromise but small minded people dont want that, its their way or the high way....yet they dont own the forum hmm......although they are members of TTOC  hmmmmm indeed

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Shug750S said:


> I vote for the Peoples' Front of Judea


 *F Off!*

_From the Judean Peoples' Front!_


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> :lol:


lol ofcourse he would go with F off and not P off....pfft lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:
> ...


If you had watched the link. :wink:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

I got it Skee


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

What did the Romans ever do for us :?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Bloody Romans!





 David Mitchell's a brave man! 

_Another successful thread hijack._


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Well they did gives us the aqueduct. :roll:


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

:roll:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Eadon said:


> :roll:


 Don't labour the point. :wink:

I'll leave before I get stoned!


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

:lol:

Ive been watching all the clips and enjoyed them


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

mighTy Tee said:


> Fact: TTF is a commercial concern, making money out of us the users through advertising revenue etc
> 
> Fact:The TTOC is a members club and not for profit organisation.
> 
> Being a member of the TTOC has to have some benefits otherwise what is the point. Not everyone agrees and each to their own and no doubt others will argue the toss the other way.


I'd liken it to the ITV network vs. the Beeb/Sky/Virgin TV - one is free to air, as long as you don't mind the commercials and the fact you have little or no say in how its run; the other you pay a subscription for a 'service', but have a little say in it (the Beeb you can express your views to the BBC Trust, and if Sky/Virgin aren't up to scratch you buy you service elsewhere (though for the forums its the TTOC committee elections, or moving to another site like Audi-Sport.net))
How many people _really_ object to commercials on the TV? Aren't most people happy to pay nothing for something? (Given the number of users on each respective site (TTF/TTOC) that would be most people)

Each have pros and cons. If you don't like what you see - switch off or turn over. At the end of the day most people are happy enough to put up with both.

Splitters!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

well i for one REALLY hate commercials on tv and would happily pay a couple of quid per week to get ad-free TV


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Shug750S said:


> Here we go again, bit like the splinter groups, TTRS, TTS, TDi, TFSi, etc...
> 
> I vote for the Peoples' Front of Judea


Judean's people's front you cunt now coff, haha wd shug a classic line m8. Old saying cant take the heat get out of the kitchen, or cant have your cake & eat it to. If TTF suddenly locked out Ttoc from the forum it would lose many members for a short while till it chilled. They would soon be back as majority of the info & people traditionally use this forum i guess. Keep shaking the grass long enough & eventually a snake will appear as a friend in oz tells me.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Here we go again, bit like the splinter groups, TTRS, TTS, TDi, TFSi, etc...
> ...


And the point in you bumping a thread that has been dead for 3 weeks is?

Oh that's right to pathetically stir trouble for no reason.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

and exactly what was your post trying to achieve?

PS welcome back Gazzer!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

let the bitching recommence! lol

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, There is only a division for those who want it. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

This thread was dead and buried......along with the division till someone revived it lol

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> let the bitching recommence! lol Jxx


 :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

since joining the TTOC, I have posted........ once.

all the useful stuff for day to day is on the TTF, I only joined the TTOC for the Show season next year


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hoggy can you not lock this please,there's no point it coming back up every couple of weeks?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> Hoggy can you not lock this please,there's no point it coming back up every couple of weeks?


Hi, I must admit, a good idea & it's run it's course.
Hoggy.


----------

